# Need help to ID some slotcars



## srr167 (Feb 18, 2012)

Need help to ID this car. It is one of many that I have stumbled upon.
My bad it is A tyco 440x2 Thanks


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks like a Super G+, Japan release. See them on ebay once and awhile.
Also do a search on your computer ( Japan release TOMY HO car) can find quite a few but pricey!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That is a somewhat rare Japanese import Tyco Scotch House Formula 3000 car:

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tyco_F3000.html


----------



## srr167 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's a few more cars


----------



## srr167 (Feb 18, 2012)

Need help to ID a bunch of HO slotcars. Is there a guide or reference book I could use??


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The best source I have found is eBay's "completed listings" in slot cars. There are books (I have a few) but they tend to be brand specific. Even Google searches with all you can find on the car will often work.

Use whatever name, sponsor, brand you can find and append "slot car" in a Google search or try eBay's slot car area with the completed listing box checked. Won't find everything but finds many things.

Aurora tjets are one of the few HO cars I have seen with no brand markings, it seems many larger scale cars are not marked and take more research to uncover.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

doesn't pshoe64 have some online reference material available? 
I think I saw this on a different thread?
was I mistaken? 
https://sites.google.com/site/speedinctycoreference/Tyco-Home/tycopro-1st-generation

?


----------



## srr167 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help, the searching begins!!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

alpink said:


> doesn't pshoe64 have some online reference material available?
> I think I saw this on a different thread?
> was I mistaken?
> https://sites.google.com/site/speedinctycoreference/Tyco-Home/tycopro-1st-generation
> ...


Thanks for the plug Al. I haven't gotten the HP7 or Magnum 440 and X2 series up on the site yet, but it's coming. Just posted the Curve Hugger line and Silver Streak today, so I'm roughly done through 1977 with the close up shots. I do have several of the catalogs up, so you can at least check those for now.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is Tyco heaven.


----------

